# 1950s Anderson Casement Hardware



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you Google Anderson casement window hardware there's hundreds of sites that stock parts.


----------



## pshomestead (Nov 16, 2012)

Come on, please give me enough credit of searching google. Believe me, I've spent hrs and hrs searching every Andersen Part supplier, calling local vendors, etc. The crank/operator I need is discontinued and it seems to only hope is snag an old window before it hits the dumpster. 
Detroit Hardware 2320 (1936-1945). Pic attached. If you've run across this, please let me know.


----------



## jbweaver (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm also looking for one of these for a restoration project. One window has a working Detroit Hardware 2320 (1936-1945) operator and channel but both are missing from the companion window. Have you ever been able to find these?


----------



## pshomestead (Nov 16, 2012)

I have not had any consistent luck finding Detroit Hardware for my casement. I was able to find a few locks and 1 crank at Habitat Restore, but am still in search of 4 cranks (all rights).


----------



## jbweaver (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I'm looking for a left operator and channel. I'll let you know if I come across any rights in my search.


----------

